# My first red!



## mushman (Sep 11, 2008)

I am new to tegu's and just got my first from Bobby. They are both awesome. I called to let him know that Rufus made it home ok and he loaded me up with awesome information. I have been trying to leave Rufus alone but he is already very curious. He comes to the front of the glass and is cruising his home as we speak. I took some pics but won't be able to post them till later. Does anyone have any tips for a first time big lizard and tegu owner? Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PuffDragon (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey welcome to TeguTalk!!! Can't wait to see some pics. The only advice I can give is to don't get discouraged when you have a set back in taming. These guys are so intelligent and the rewards of owning them are far and beyond to any other lizards I've owned. Hope you enjoy your tegu!


----------



## mushman (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. I am in this for the long haul. I have been downright obsessed with getting a tegu for a couple years now. Pretty much the only thing holding me back was the massive amounts of bad reputation info I have received in my town. Everyone still thinks I'm crazy except for a few.[/img]


----------



## olympus (Sep 12, 2008)

Wait until they get fully grown or when you take him into the pet store and people freak....


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 12, 2008)

olympus said:


> Wait until they get fully grown or when you take him into the pet store and people freak....


We take our full grown Tegus into pet stores. We gets lots of different reactions!


----------



## mushman (Sep 12, 2008)

There is only one person in my town that brings theirs in and everyone loves it but I get weird enough reactions from my beardy. A guy brought in his 4 ft green iguana to my store and it was mixed.


----------



## PuffDragon (Sep 13, 2008)

Man, what's up with that? People need to open their minds to all walks of life.


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 13, 2008)

I get more negitive reactions the anything else.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 13, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> I get more negitive reactions the anything else.


I guess the reactions are more negative than positive, but there are always a few that are very interested and a few that are initially scared but calm down and actually enjoy handling the reptiles. That's the reward.

But we only take them to pet stores that sell reptiles, not the Mall or your Grandmother's birthday party.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 13, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> I get more negitive reactions the anything else.


I guess the reactions are more negative than positive, but there are always a few that are very interested and a few that are initially scared but calm down and actually enjoy handling the reptiles. That's the reward.

But we only take them to pet stores that sell reptiles, not the Mall or your Grandmother's birthday party.


----------



## mushman (Sep 14, 2008)

Reptiles have a terrible stigma in our society. Often times people assume because it isn't furry that it isn't intelligent or social.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 14, 2008)

mushman said:


> Reptiles have a terrible stigma in our society. Often times people assume because it isn't furry that it isn't intelligent or social.


And if it has no arms or legs it's just plain wrong.


----------

